# Mohican state forest



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Was thinking about heading there for a day or two this gun season. Was just wondering how much pressure would be in this area. Place is decent sized and have a topo map on order to locate a few spots to sit. Any info would be appreciated thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Been there done that. More goofballs then deer. Had a guy riding his mountain bike during muzzy last year. No orange on. They just aren't aware. Had a group of 5 guys walk up on me with their unleashed golden retriever. Completely oblivious. If it were me I'd go somewhere else. We did kick up 2 does once, but otherwise was pretty disappointed. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Agree with Howdog. Used to be an alright place, but last couple years is now flooded with a lot of wannabee hunters. Not enough deer to support the army that invades the woods.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Well that sounds disappointing. Really just all depends on how Monday goes behind the house for me. If I whack a buck down I won't head that way just for a doe since I have one already. Not sure if I'll end up there or not just like the area from previous trips camping never hunting. Live in northwest ohio and flat ground gets boring after awhile. Thanks for the info I'll report on whether I go or not week of gun season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It's like anything, get somewhere where no one in their right mind would try to get a deer out of and sit down and let others do the work to move the deer.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Good point mad eye. Most of my hunting takes place on public land so I'm accustomed to other hunters hikers and dog walkers unfortunately. The most success I've had is definitely far off the beaten path. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Your best bet is to stay home.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Ha guess that means if I go there I'll be sure to run into you. Good luck bad luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Youre telling me that there are people who go into the woods, not paying attention to the sounds of gunfire and what not to hike and walk their dogs?
Honestly, im not surprised.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

There is a 25 mile mountain biking trail that is well known and well traveled. I would locate that on your maps and steer clear. Bikers may or may not know or care about the gun or bow season. Just sayin.

I grew up hunting Mohican. Always saw more hunters than deer, course I was a kid and didnt venture too far off the beaten path very quietly, either!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks will be there in the am and post a report when I get back tomorrow night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I'll just say landscape for hunting is amazing there as I expected. Bad thing is my dad or myself didn't see a deer one but that's why it's called hunting. Definitely not the first time in the woods I didn't see a deer. As far as other hunters goes I didn't see a one in the woods all day. Only ones I seen was in parking lots and only had one spot we thought about hunting that had 3 vehicles so we went to a different area. I imagine opening day to have more people than what I seen but for an area that size it still wouldn't be a major problem I don't believe. I will come back to this area real soon got to work this weekend or else it would be than. Probably muzzleloader season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

